# Calci Worms ( Hermetia Illucens ) - EXPLAINED!



## silkies (Dec 20, 2009)

Hi Guys,

Since we started to sell these fantastic feeders we have been asked many questions of a similar nature, so I've put this together in attempt to answer some of the more common questions asked about calci worms, with some info on their nutrition etc. If I've missed anything off, please let me know 

*Calci –worms (hermetia illucens)* are in fact black soldier fly larvae and they are the latest livefood taking the reptile & amphibian keeping world by storm as you may have heard and for very good reason too. If you have heard anything about calci-worms they probably sound like a 'miracle' food, with claims of Calci worms reversing metabolic bone disease, increasing clutch sizes, boosting growth rates by up to 30% and also being anti-microbial, among loads of other benefits.

-I will begin by answering some commonly asked questions regarding calci worms:
*What do I do when my order of calci worms arrive, and where should I store them?*

Calci worms are best kept at room temperature and will last up to 3 weeks. Upon arrival, you will find that there is only a small amount of substrate, we feed our calci worms on a strict diet to ensure they have optimum levels of nutrition and prolonged life span when they arrive with our customers.
The organic substrate supplied with all orders is just enough, without covering them as we understand that many wish to remove all substrate from the larvae before feeding their pets, making feeding a simpler, more hassle-free process.
Being a natural organic composter, calci worms burrow down away from sunlight, the containers we send them in cater for this and also provide optimum humidity for prolonged life.
The only thing you may need to add if they appear dry, is a couple drops of water about once or twice a week.

*Can calci worms be fed as the base of a staple diet?*

Yes, calci worms are a staple feeder, they have a natural almost perfectly balanced ratio of calcium to phosphorus, the benefits they have nutritionally are amazing and legend tells of cases whereby the acclaimed miracle feeders have reversed diseases like MBD (metabolic bone disease). Even though they are a great staple feeder, we advise that you should offer as wide variety of feeders that you can to your pets.

*Do I need to dust or gutload my calci worms before feeding to my pet(s)?*

We tend to make a generalisation as people when it comes to taking and giving vitamins that more is better. This is a misconception that can cause complications and related illnesses in captive reptiles, many reptiles and their food require supplementation of vitamins and minerals but it is vital to monitor the amounts given. Many species of Herps that are maintained on a well-balanced nutritious, varied diet do not require any supplementation at all and when adding supplements to a well-balanced diet, the owner is running the risk of overdosing the reptile on vitamins! Calci worms, have such high levels of nutrition and such a natural balance that they do not require supplementation, saving you money in the long run! Some hail them as natures pill, as they are in effect, like organic supplementation for your reptiles as they are just so naturally healthy, which will be shown through the vitality and well-being of your pets.

*Some of the calci worms in my order are a dark brown, are they dead?*

We understand that most customers prefer a lively, wriggly worm to offer their pets which is why we provide 90-99% lively calci worms to up to 10% brown. Brown calci worms are not dead, they are in fact nearing the later stages of larval life, they will appear to move slower and at this point in their life are at their highest nutritional value. We can supply darker calci worms if you or your pets prefer them this way.

*My calci worms have arrived but they are motionless, why is this? Are they dead?*

Calci worms, when subjected to lower temperature, appear lifeless. The decline in their optimum conditions lowers their metabolic rate (metabolism - click here for more info). To stimulate their metabolism and bring them back to their insanely wriggly selves, simply place them under direct heat i.e. a light, and you will find that almost instantly, they become full of life and energy, just how reptiles like them!
​ *Next up are some details regarding the nutrition that calci worms hold, with the benefits of application into your pets diet. Also some comparisons with other popular livefoods.*

*Why Calci Worms are so great!*

· You don't feed them 
· Stay fresh in their pot for weeks at room temperature
· No noise 
· No odour 
· Will stay in a dish - no escapees
· They wiggle like crazy which excites and entices herps - great food for picky eaters 
· They taste good _(a guess, herps greedily consume them)_ 
· Come in three sizes to satisfy most pets, from dart frogs to adult bearded dragons 
· Stimulate the appetite of animals that don't readily feed 
· Can halt or reverse the effects of MBD _(Metabolic Bone Disease)_ 
· Provide a boost of nutrition for gravid or just laid females 
· A great start for all hatchlings

Calci Worms are a high-calcium soft bodied larvae of the Black Soldier Fly. They do not carry disease, and are so high in calcium that many reptile experts recommend them over other soft bodied grubs. Calci worms are the only calcium rich feeder insects that have naturally balanced calcium and phosphorus and can be safely fed as a staple diet.

Calci Worms are ready to serve straight from their pot, no need to dust or gut load these insects before feeding to your pet, which saves you money! Calci Worms are low in fat and naturally have 23 to 61 times more calcium than other commonly fed feeder insects.










Calci worms have a long shelf life, should be kept in the cup they come in, and just kept out at room temperature. The only maintenance needed may be a couple drops of water from time to time!

Calci worms come in small, medium and large. Large is about 3/4 of an inch long, Medium is about 1/2 of an inch long, small is anything up to 1/4 inch. Large calci worms can also be used as a great fishing bait.

To help you choose the correct size for your pet, below is a general guide line:

· *Small *- ideal for hatchling lizards, dart frogs and other small species. 

· *Medium* - ideal for growing lizards, small chameleons, frogs, toads, newts, axolotls. 

· *Large* - ideal for larger lizards; bearded dragons, water dragons, frilled dragons, blue tongue skinks, large chameleons.

Reptiles and amphibians relish these wiggly, calcium-rich worms. Ready to serve right from the cup with no dusting or gut loading, they require no care and are an easy and convenient food that pets find simply irresistible. Great for hatchlings and gravid females. Calci worms are the only calcium-rich feeder with the perfect balance of calcium and phosphorus, 1.5:1. This natural balance means that Calci Worms can be a staple in your pet's diet.

*Lauric acid*

In addition to having a perfect balance of calcium and phosphorus allowing use as a staple food, Calci Worms provide high levels of natural lauric acid. Lauric acid is known for its excellent antimicrobial properties including very potent activity against lipid coated viruses, clostridium and pathogenic protozoa including coccidia. Lauric acid is a medium chain saturated fatty acid found in Calci Worms as well as some vegetable oils and in dairy products. 53% of the fat in Calci Worms is beneficial lauric acid, a proven antimicrobial especially effective against coccidiosis. So containing many healthy fatty acids, such as lauric acid and omega 3-6 Known for their strong antimicrobial properties, including lipid coated viruses, coccidia, clostridium and protozoa, all this without the need to feed the worms, they are ready to be fed to your pets offering great value for money versus alternative products.
Higher Calcium than any live alternative product, optimal Ca ratio

Important for bone and tooth growth, heart health and proper metabolic functioning. Calcium deficiency is one of the leading causes of Metabolic Bone Disease and premature reptile and amphibian death.










We provide these at the great prices, with larger quantities such as 500 medium/large from £6.99.
Available now and always in stock, let your local shops now and we can stock them for you too!
www.silkwormstore.co.uk

Anything I can help with, drop me an email or pm : victory:

Thanks all,
Tom.


----------



## F4llenAng3l (May 9, 2013)

I have just recently started feeding my chameleon on calci worms yet whatever calci worms she eats are coming out in her poop undigested?!

Is this normal??


----------



## F4llenAng3l (May 9, 2013)

I'm wondering, as they have a fairly hard outer shell and my chameleon is only 4 months old is it possible her stomach acid isn't getting through the outer part of the calci worm?

She has just eaten 10 of them but I pierced each one with a needle first to break that outer skin. I'm hoping this will allow her stomach acid to dissolve the calci worm.


----------



## StuOwen86 (Nov 12, 2012)

Think I'm going to try these as they seem pretty good value..

Stu


----------



## StuOwen86 (Nov 12, 2012)

Just placed an order for some calcium worms, Dubia roaches and locust.. Wanted to try the calci worms and Dubia for ages but nowhere local stock them unfortunately plus I need some locust and to save postage might aswel throw them on.

Stu.


----------



## Hbeardie (Feb 7, 2021)

F4llenAng3l said:


> I'm wondering, as they have a fairly hard outer shell and my chameleon is only 4 months old is it possible her stomach acid isn't getting through the outer part of the calci worm?
> 
> She has just eaten 10 of them but I pierced each one with a needle first to break that outer skin. I'm hoping this will allow her stomach acid to dissolve the calci worm.


Hi, the same happens with my bearded dragon. You’re right, they’re not able to break down the outer shell. I cut into them and then hand feed and he digests them absolutely fine now


----------

